# When do you know your too big?



## Diegosmom (Jul 12, 2009)

Im large,I aint gonna lie. My horse how ever doesn't have much of a problem carring me. WHen i ge on there is no movement for flexing in his back. I dont know what to look for though.I kinda wish i did spot something that led me to think im to big for him cause that would probably be just enough for me to finally go ahead and stick with a diet.

He tripped with me the other day and really had no issues correcting himself but he is a refined horse and he just dosnt look like he can carry someone my size. But then again my mother at 200lbs used to warm up my shetland for me when i was a kid.SO is it just a case by case thing or is there a set standard


----------



## englishaqh (Jul 6, 2012)

Hi! 
It's fine to be a larger rider. Really it depends on whatever your weight is and the build and weight of your horse. I'm not an expert on this, but if you want someone that can give you really great advice, maybe talk to your horse's vet or perhaps a reputable saddle fitter. Of course a draft horse is most likely going to be able to carry a larger rider easier than a horse with a smaller frame or more narrow build. I think there's a rule that your horse can carry around 20% of his own weight, but I don't know if that is reputable or true. Depending on what sport you are doing that also depends... I'd think anyway. I've seen some awesome plus sized riders, really one strikes me who was great in the schooling/jumping ring! If you feel like you might want to increase your fitness for riding, just think about it like that. Use your riding to inspire you to do more. Use your riding to want to be in better shape, to want to make your horse even more comfortable, to make yourself more comfortable. Society's general standards about body figure are annoying as crap too, but more importantly NOT TRUE. So remember, being plus sized doesn't mean you can't be a good rider. I wish you the best of luck and I hope that your riding journey goes wonderfully!


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

I am over 200 also, and I think about this all the time.

Here are some things that I feel pretty strongly about.

Does your saddle fit you, as in really fit you? Not that you are cramming yourself into a saddle, but one that you have given the same thought and rules of saddle fitting into, just as you did when you were thinner.

That means, if you should have a hand's breadth behind your rear at the cantle? It is there, no matter how large your hiney is. And if you have belly fat that hangs down in an apron? Is it interfering with your hands? Without a correct fitting saddle? You are doing damage to not only your saddle, but your horse too more than likely. 

Can you post, if you do that, without hauling on the reins? Are you able to ride at any gait and still be in balance? Have you taken into consideration the differences weight will cause both for you and your horse?

Pay close attention to your stirrups too, are they at correct length? When we put on fat, it usually settles in thigh area and thus will make the stirrups fall different, and make it harder to get our legs in correct position.

Carefully assess with aid of video camera if possible your riding, and watch for signs that your horse is experiencing discomfort. Head tossing, ears back, rooting for bit, tail swishing, or a generally unhappy look to horse? Not a happy camper.

Being heavy puts added strain on both us, horse and tack, so you must be more diligent than others about checking out if horse is sore, if there are leg problems or if we need to switch horses, tack or disciplines.

Great courage to take time to worry about this openly, I commend you for this.


----------



## azwantapaint (Feb 5, 2012)

We big folks need big horses. I tip the scales at 275, but I have a horse that is very capable of handling me and our gear.
We do conditioning type trail rides often, so she stays strong and ready to work, and I stay conditioned for long hours in the saddle.
Being large requires a different perspective. 
The horses we can ride are rare, and tack options get slim on larger horses too.
Be aware of your needs, and especially those of your horse.
Don't ask them to exceed their capabilities from a physical standpoint.
Btw, my horse stands 16.2 hands and weighs 1400#dry.


----------



## equestrianbratt (Jul 10, 2012)

Bigger riders must be balanced. I have seen some bigger rideres ride better than smaller ones. Its all abotu how you carry your own body weight


----------



## Eileen (Aug 25, 2010)

Isn't it something else, when a women tips the scale at about 200 she is to heavy for a horse yet this is not considered to heavy for a man. I had a cousin who was a rancher in Montana and he told us that by the time they had all their equipment on their horse beside themselves it was close to 5oo lbs. I don't know how true this was but knowing his size and weight of his saddle and gear it had to come mighty close. Any way it all depends on how we ride more then the weight.


----------



## Diegosmom (Jul 12, 2009)

That is funny you say that cause I was looking at some of the trainers in the twh world the other day on 2 year olds and I know these men were over 200 lbs. I for one was more upset about the age of the horses but the fact remains they were small and the trainer was large. And the trainer at my old barn was over 200 and rode all the horses just fine. I think it's the fact as women we look larger at 200 then men do so there for it's more taboo
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Eileen (Aug 25, 2010)

Right Unfortunatly for us people judge us by our looks not actual weight compaired to men.


----------



## Eileen (Aug 25, 2010)

For us our weight gets stuck in all the wrong places.


----------



## Diegosmom (Jul 12, 2009)

That ain't no lie either.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## afatgirlafathorse (Feb 21, 2012)

Someone on COTH, I believe once said it best - something to the effect of woman fat weighs more than man fat. LOL


----------



## Diegosmom (Jul 12, 2009)

That's Yeah. I'll take that even though it sounds stupid
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ArabBossMare (Jul 11, 2012)

A balanced plus size rider is far easier on a horse than an unbalanced skinny rider. Balance and saddle fit is the key. My guy is 14.1 and has no problems at all carrying me.

In fact, on some of his squirrely days I kind of wish he DID have to work a bit to carry me  might stop some of the silliness and get him to actually break a sweat >.>


----------



## possumhollow (Apr 19, 2012)

With tack and all, my horse carries somewhere in the neighborhood of 250 pounds. He's a short thing, a Haflinger/Morgan cross, but he's built like a brick ***thouse. I figure if it's too much for him, he will get me out of the saddle one way or another. So far, he hasn't deemed it worthy of expending his calories to bother with anything but packing me around. He's a happy boy before, during and after the rides; no staggering, no acting like he's about to lay down and die, none of that nonsense.

Your horse will let you know if it's too much. You will come out of that saddle one way or another. If he's a happy camper, don't sweat it and enjoy your time with him.


----------



## Eileen (Aug 25, 2010)

Right on. Yesterday I was watching and old western and the one male rider who has to tip the scale at about 180 had a second rider who weighed the scale at least 200 also on the horse was the older heavy weight leather saddle plus gear which probably added up total weight about 400 or better


----------

